# Ejector Pump Tripping GFI



## trailshredder (Apr 7, 2016)

Good morning group, I have a finished basement with full kitchen, laundry and full bath. I have an ejector/grinder pump to lift the sewage, that has been working flawlessly since it was installed almost 14 years ago. The pump is the "piggy back" style double plugs that plug into a dedicated GFCI outlet. In the past few months the GFCI has been tripping causing the sewage to backup. I suspected maybe a bad GFI outlet so I ran a heavy, short extension cord to another GFI outlet and it trips as well. Sometimes it will work fine for a week without tripping and other times it will trip 2 or 3 times a day. Any thoughts? Am I in the market for a new pump or is there some testing I can do to determine what is causing this?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

New pump.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Before I purchased a new pump, I would test for a ground fault on the components of the circuit and the pump. 

Most likely it's the pump, but if you replace it and the problem continues and you find it's actually a degraded cable or float switch, you might not like it.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Meg it and know for sure.

I don't think a sewage pump should be GFCI protected personally.


----------



## trailshredder (Apr 7, 2016)

AllWIRES said:


> Meg it and know for sure.
> 
> I don't think a sewage pump should be GFCI protected personally.


 Thought it was code that any outlet below grade, had to be GFCI?


----------



## trailshredder (Apr 7, 2016)

I might add, if I unplug the piggy back cord and plug in the pump directly, it will pump with no issues, obviously, just wont shut off via the float.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

trailshredder said:


> I might add, if I unplug the piggy back cord and plug in the pump directly, it will pump with no issues, obviously, just wont shut off via the float.


Why do you suspect the pump rather than float switch?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Just 2 weeks ago I had a call about a single motor boat lift problem. The GFCI breaker would trip occasionally and the installer could not find the problem (installed 3 years ago). 

It had a manual controller (spring loaded switch, up/down). It tripped the GFCI receptacle a couple of times and actually worked once. I ohmed the motor leads using a high resistance electronic meter. I found one wire that had a very high resistance path to the casing of the motor. Replaced the motor and everything is fine now. 

I just like to know that I am fixing a found problem instead of assuming what the problem is.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmmm at 14 years this an awkward point. Your last comment makes me think switch is going. If a budget issue start there... But and here's the but ... It's 14 years old I suspect you're at or near the end of its lifecycle anyways I would start pricing new units something like that is not something you want to worry about I would replace it all personally and that's what I would recommend to a customer you got your moneys worth.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

RGH said:


> Hmmm at 14 years this an awkward point. Your last comment makes me think switch is going. If a budget issue start there... But and here's the but ... It's 14 years old I suspect you're at or near the end of its lifecycle anyways I would start pricing new units something like that is not something you want to worry about I would replace it all personally and that's what I would recommend to a customer you got your moneys worth.


Great suggestion. It reminds me of what a plumber friend told me about his philosophy on water heaters. He would not bother with trying to check elements or other components of a water heater. Customer had a problem, he just sold them a new water heater. Reasoning was that if one thing went bad, a chance something else might go bad in a few months or a year and the customer would call him about a warranty claim. Rather than deal with any of that, just install a new one and be done with it and he should not have a call on it again until they need a new one.


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

Sump/ejector pumps are not required to be GFCI protected here, if you install a single recep instead.


----------



## trailshredder (Apr 7, 2016)

Is there a risk of electrical shock if someone is showering and the pump has a short if not on a GFI? Sorry for my ignorance about GFIs.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

trailshredder said:


> Is there a risk of electrical shock if someone is showering and the pump has a short if not on a GFI? Sorry for my ignorance about GFIs.


We actually do plumbing and electric and it is completely legal to install a sewage ejector on a dedicated circuit with a single receptacle with no other loads on the circuit. Gfci protection is Not recommended for sewage ejectors or sumps. That said the average lifespan of a macerator style sewage pump is 8-10 years depending on usage.


----------



## trailshredder (Apr 7, 2016)

3D Electric said:


> We actually do plumbing and electric and it is completely legal to install a sewage ejector on a dedicated circuit with a single receptacle with no other loads on the circuit. Gfci protection is Not recommended for sewage ejectors or sumps. That said the average lifespan of a macerator style sewage pump is 8-10 years depending on usage.


 Is there a risk of electrical shock if someone is showering and the pump has a short if not on a GFI?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 










We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

